# Need help with lighting my Walstad tank



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

I am looking for a fixture under $100.00 to light my 55 gallon Walstad tank. I am having a hard time finding a descently priced single T-5 HO fixture, or a double T-5 NO fixture anywhere. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Not sure why you are against another T8 fixture. I have a 75g and used to use a cheap All-Glass triple tube fixture and the bulbs I used (Philips Aquarelle, ADV850 and Allglass 8000K) grew better plants than the T5HOs I'm currently using.









I think a T5HO will be more than what you want for a Walstad tank. And not sure you have a really big selection in T5NOs. Just sayin'


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks Newt. I will look into the triple T-8 Fixture. I am not dead set on T-5. I was just looking for options.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I had used All Glass's triple T-12's for years and will say it worked fine for me as well using a combo of GE Chroma 50 and GE 6,500K bulbs. Much cheaper than specialty aquarium bulbs. 

But when the HO-T-5's came out I switched to them and the performance of increased considerably. Yes there are bulbs made for planted tanks you just have to know what you want and what is available. I think Geisman's Flora are great if not even two good for plants a multi combo of them produces enough PAR where CO2 is almost required.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

batkidiii said:


> Thanks Newt. I will look into the triple T-8 Fixture. I am not dead set on T-5. I was just looking for options.


I'd go with a double if you don't want to mess with 2 single strip fixtures (i.e. adding another single to your existing single). I have CO2 and also used (2) T12s (Sylvania GroLux Std + WS) as dawn/dusk lighting.

TropTrea is correct about 'regular/every day' fluorescent bulbs working well on aquariums. Home Depot and Walmart are good sources.


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

My tank is in the middle of the room, so I would like a fixture that doesnt need to be hanging off the ceiling. Are there any triple, double tube T-8 fixtures that I could just put on top of my tank?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Apparently the big online stores do not carry T8 strip lights in anything other than a single tube. I didnt check them all. (I looked at DrsF&S, TPP, BigAls, Marine Depot). I sure there are more.

I believe Aqueon now owns AllGlass and you may be able to find them at Petco and PetSmart or an LFS.

Most people have moved onto T5HO and LED (I'm not sold that LEDs are there yet for the hobby). Some people still use CF/PC biax bulbs but viable choices are getting more difficult to find.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.bigalspets.com/t5-ho-freshwater-linkable-light-fixture-2-x-54-w-48.html


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes Aquarian the old all glass has dropped there double and triple tube T-8's. 
Marineland however does offer a double bright T-8 fixture yet however they are going more to LED lighting as well.


----------



## gqfreakinrican (Feb 7, 2015)

Go with blackbox leds


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

gqfreakinrican said:


> Go with blackbox leds


These are all daylight LED's that produce a strong blue weighted spectrum but are lacking on the red end of the spectrum. I would not recommend them without a way to boost the red end of the spectrum.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

The T5HO fixture that Bruce linked to is the same brand (AquaticLife) I've used over my 20h walstad-style tanks for a few years now, with great success. Mine are the 24" ones (for a 20h) and I've liked them so much I now have 3 up and running on tanks. I'd recommend using a glass canopy; two of them I have just sitting up over the glass canopy (enough of a gap occurs to keep airflow around the fixture) and one is up on the legs. 

I've also seen some of the HagenGlo T5 fixtures showing up on discontinued-merchandise websites like Wayfair. Those were well made, and since they're discontinued, the prices have come way down. Those have very nice reflectors, too - so you can maximize the light that gets into your tank. There were some walstad-style aquarium keepers who used the single T5 HO lamp units for moderate light level tanks, and seemed to like them very much.

Are there any aquarium clubs in your area? Many clubs will have an auction, or combine w/ other area clubs for an area-wide auction each year. These are great places to find used lighting equipment for good prices. I got a used 36" dual T8 lamp fixture at an auction, and had it over a planted tank for a long time - I don't run that size tank any more, but it did well.

Good luck with your search.
-Jane


----------

